# Win7 Annoyance: HomeGroup Listener service



## RoutedScripter (Jul 11, 2010)

Okay , since i saw the two win7 threads , i see that , HOMEGRoUP is .... not even needed , but it worked for me atleast until the printer stopped sharing for some reason , I also had disabled (for some reason?) multiple services like Peer Networking (3 related, were disabled) and Homegroup services (2 , manual )

Only the Homegroup provider service was always started , im not sure at all if homegroup ever worked , but i CANT leave the homegroup , i want to START OVER because i recently installed fresh win7 on my computer , (this is the PC with the printer attached , again )


Now to GET me here , i have wasted an hour searching throught web , full of useless 3 step wannabe-advanced "guides" that only tell you the obvious basic ways,  what i already did.



This is when i try to start the HG Listener service , that is responsible for configuration.


> Windows could not start the HomeGroup Listener on Local Computer. For more information, review the System Event Log. If this is a non-Microsoft service, contact the service vendor, and refer to service-specific error code -2147467262





I have already followed some solutions but wern't working , mainly because I think the Listener service is is not present;

but the solution was to delete everything from 

*C:\Windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Roaming\PeerNetworking*


The question is , should i opt for mussels way and COMPLETELY ERASE DELETE DISABLE homegroup , or should i repair the HomeGroup Listener service and then it should Leave the homegroup and reset everything. ( MAKE SURE YOU DISABLE "SHARING WIZARD" in FOLDER OPTIONS,"simple file sharing" in xp)

I don't even know what the heck is with this win7 clusterfick , but i think im also fed up with "you need to have permissions from [yourself]" ;  so i made a new thread not sure if it fits elsewhere , but i quite agree with the "Security/VirtualStore/permission" being totally useless to home users. 

Microsoft makes OS for office environiments , 80% of it's users are home users.

Im not sure yet if it's the cause why the printer doesn't want to share , i'll see.

Oh and , the purpose of disabling services (i did that months ago and printer was working until 2 weeks ago)


----------



## francis511 (Jul 11, 2010)

Just use a workgroup instead


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jul 11, 2010)

lol just found out,  that i left the homegroup on my main pc , and there wasn't any change what so ever, I already set up proper advanced sharing , and it looks like homegroup is just some pice of useless crap.

bad words , but it totally describes it , found out that on MY pc listener wasn't working also , but i was succesfull in viewing passowrd and leaving the network.

maybe worgroup wasnt' even used all this time i thought it was

and to be honest , i didn't even know what were i doing and what was homegroup doing when i set it up , i just followed my XP experiences , never wanted this UAC-xboxlive shovelware anyways.


----------

